# Testin the boys



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

I was checkin mineral yesterday, and saw a yote mousin in one of my feilds. I ranged it right at 440yrds.I took the shot, and it was not as good as I hoped.The yote went to spinning, and went outta sight.So..... I went back to the house and got the "boys", and camera. Short story is that they circled the feild 3 times, before they decided there was no out track, and started working back to me. they found the yote, it was dead when they got to it, but this is another case of dogs helping in the recovery.Live or dead, they don't care, they are provin they can "find 'em".


----------



## 1badboy (Feb 21, 2010)

good idea !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Good dogs can pay their feed bill times over. Why do you think I run 10 dogs, year round?????????


----------

